# Rapha Cycle Club, Brewer St, London



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

popped into rapha cycle club for the first time on saturday afternoon and was very impressed. http://www.rapha.cc/london

this after a horrendous experience having been coaxed into a 'caffe zero' against my better judgement - the least said about that the better.

really nice little cafe in the bike shop and we had an excellent work shop cult of done espresso and a flat white, both really good. they had sweetshop on as the guest espresso, plus various others for brewed but didn't have much of a chance to take in the details. also shared a gorgeous chocolate brownie, best i've had. the food menu looked pretty good, but didn't try anything else. you can sit in the window and watch the world go by outside or sit in the cafe area with a large screen tv showing cycling related documentaries etc. highly recommended if you're in the soho area.


----------

